# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  CAMU CAMU  POWDER, EXTRACTO SECO, RAW MATERIAL, PULP,

## graderiperu

_*** SUPER FOODS ANDINOS Y AMAZÓNICOS*** SUPER CAMU CAMU PUEDES VISITAR LA PLANTA EN EL PARQUE INDUSTRIAL DE VILLA EL SALVADOR TENEMOS CERTIFICADO HACCP Y SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.​  VENTAS AL POR MAYOR Y MENOR  CENTRAL DE PEDIDOS Y CONSULTAS: CONSULTAS Y COMENTARIOS:  ING. JUAN CARLOS MENESES acomercial@graderiperu.com www.graderiperu.com @GRADERI CEL (511)960193089 CENTRAL (01)2809386  SENTIMOS PASIÓN POR EL SERVICIO.  Profesional en la Industria Alimentaria..._ Temas similares: MACA RAW MATERIAL PRECOCIDA  CHIPS   INSTANTANEA     EXTRACTO SECO  BLENDS HARINA DE FRUTAS: CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, PLATANO, ETC - PRODUCTOS Y SERVICIOS AGROINDUSTRIALES Artículo: ¿Conoces el camu camu? La súper fruta amazónica cargada de vitamina C HARINA DE CAMU CAMU / CAMU CAMU POWDER PULPA DE CAMU CAMU CONGELADA / FROZEN CAMU CAMU PULP

----------

